# installing aftermarket stereo



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

i need some help with putting in a aftermarket deck so i can hook up subs and amp on a 2003 chevy venture, i attempted to look for a wiring harness but found out it needs some $200 module, for the door chime and dummy alarm light or some crap like that, but is there a way around using a module? cant i just get a wiring diagram to get the power,ground,speaker wires?.....

thanks for any input.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

sorry bro the only other way to do it is too complicated for a non proffesional,but if u still need the gm chime module made by pac i have one used i can sell u for 60 shipped


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 21 2010, 11:38 PM~18628315
> *sorry bro the only other way to do it is too complicated for a non proffesional,but if u still need the gm chime module made by pac i have one used i can sell u for 60 shipped
> *


x2, save the money and get it done right


----------



## laidfronty (Sep 22, 2010)

Like ol boy said. You gotta use a module. The wiring in these new cars kinda sux.


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah you really dot wanna fuck around with the wiring in the newer model cars. I once put a head uni in a Honda and that shit was fuckin with the transmission. WTF?! :uh:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

P.S.
I your club really called "Aristocats C.C."?










:uh:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

forgot i posted this. found a wiring diagram online, found power ground, and speaker wires and wire it up, only thing it didnt have was the accessery wire to turn it on and off so i wired that to a fuse on the box. done and done.. really simple not as hard as everyone tries to put it out to be.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 03:33 PM~18634569
> *P.S.
> I your club really called "Aristocats C.C."?
> 
> ...


no just poking fun at a members club name.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604_@Sep 23 2010, 04:29 AM~18640083
> *forgot i posted this. found a wiring diagram online, found power ground, and speaker wires and wire it up, only thing it didnt have was the accessery wire to turn it on and off so i wired that to a fuse on the box. done and done.. really simple not as hard as everyone tries to put it out to be.
> *


That makes your aftermarket radio work yes, but wait till you find out how much stuff doesn't work now that you don't have the factory radio in it and you didn't install the module you should have.

Some of the newer GM vehicles require the factory radio be installed elsewhere remotely when changing to an aftermarket radio, because it performs necessary functions of the vehicle and HAS to be hooked up.

I have no experience with a Venture van, because no one ever does upgrades to the stereo system in them, hopefully you got lucky.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CRAZY_NDN604+Sep 23 2010, 05:29 AM~18640083-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305.....thats why were here to help,hope the best for you because this is not a joke,you can easily have major damage due to your liability


----------

